# Line 6 DL4 Users



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got back from L&M and got a used Line 6 DL4. Haven't tried it out yet as I'm still at work. I just saw it in the used section at L&M and I thought it was a steal for $225. I know it is a good pedal judging from the many people who use it. But I never paid attention to the reliability issues from the reviews/posts until I got it today. After reading all the problems people have with it, now I'm a bit concerned. 

So, I want to ask the ones who have it on their pedal boards if you have had any reliability issues with it.

Thanks.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

i bought mine new 4 or 5 years ago, and I've had no problems with it. 

I much prefer the sound of an analog delay, but I love using the Line 6 as a looper for home practice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Terry. I don't think I'm going to take the risk, so I'm returning it on my way home. I'm not even going to bother trying it out. Seeing that the guy from L&M told me the previous owner said he's had it for a couple years, I'm just going to get something else maybe.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Like I said, I've had no problems, but I've heard that lots of people have had reliability issues. 

The Boss Twin pedals, RC-20 & DD-20, have been more reliable for alot of people. There's also a RC-2 looper pedal out, or out soon.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i was one of the lucky ones, apparently. had mine for almost five years, and it was pretty reliable. nonetheless, i ended up selling it and getting the boss dd20, which is much easier to use and has a display.

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Initially thought you still had yours, David coz I think you had mentioned it in one of your posts here. But I saw your post at thegearpage that you have traded it for the DD-20. It seems like that's the way to go as most people in other forums have done the same thing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Chito said:


> Initially thought you still had yours, David coz I think you had mentioned it in one of your posts here. But I saw your post at thegearpage that you have traded it for the DD-20. It seems like that's the way to go as most people in other forums have done the same thing.


...the only regret i have is that the line six sounded slightly more musical, especially the delay plus modulation settings. however, the boss is much more reliable and easier to use, has more presets and, most important, has an lcd display with numerical ms/bpm settings. indespensible, and easy to program on the fly.

-dh


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I had one of the Line 6 DL-4's. Of all the Line 6 gear i had/have i found the DL4 to be the least reliable. I had an issue with the dials on the settings. You had to turn them slightly for the effect to reflect the new setting. I sold mine and bought a Boss DD-20. I highly recommend the Boss, it has pretty much all the features of the DL4 with alot more reliability.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

I have two. one is in pieces, one is not on my board anymore. Two things began to drive me nuts. The first was the volume drop when the delay was engaged. The second was that I started to notice that the a/d converter sounds terrible. Once I was tuned into this I couldn't take it aymore. 

I switched to a dd-20 for my reliable digital delay. I'm also using a 104-z and a TTE which both sound amazing.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Ive considered changing my delay pedal because of the reliability issues associated with it, but alas... i cant live without the functionality that the DL4 gives... 3 presets, with tap tempo? until someone comes up with something else that that can compete, i wont be changing, and in turn, i guess i have to always be on edge with the whole reliability of it.

*sigh*


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Ive considered changing my delay pedal because of the reliability issues associated with it, but alas... i cant live without the functionality that the DL4 gives... 3 presets, with tap tempo? until someone comes up with something else that that can compete, i wont be changing...



...the more reliable boss dd20 has FIVE presets, tap tempo and an LCD display, among other advantages over the DL4.

-dh


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i've switched to a DD20 now because of the volume dropping and and switch popping (TB or not, didn't matter) in the DL4.

the DD20 is much more consistent and more powerful though somewhat more complicated.

sadly, i think the DL4's sounds have more character.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Here's mine.

So far....no issues.


I think I bought it in 2000 or 2001.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

exhausted said:


> i've switched to a DD20 now because of the volume dropping and and switch popping (TB or not, didn't matter) in the DL4.
> the DD20 is much more consistent and more powerful though somewhat more complicated.
> sadly, i think the DL4's sounds have more character.


...so, i'm not the only one who feels that way.

i noticed a difference right away. i love the boss dd20 and would not consider going back, but i have to admit that the dl4 sounded less sterile and somewhat more musical, especially the delay plus mod settings.

-dh


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

david henman said:


> ....especially the delay plus mod settings.


i miss that the most as it was by far my favourite setting and the one in the DD20 just doesn't do it for me.

the analog model is superior in the DD20 however.

i will probably own another DL4 at some point though. i miss things like the sweep echo and whatnot.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

I am a huge fan of BOSS/Roland products, but I've never tried the DD-20. I have the Line6 DL-4 through my '85 MESA/Boogie MarkIII and it sounds FANTASTIC!!! I read a lot of forums, reviews, etc. about poor reliability issues with the DL-4, but I think I'm just going to stick with it for now for its 'musicality' (i doubt it's a word, but what the heck!) and versatility. 

I tried the DD-6 and man was it sterile!?!?!. I was quite surprised and disappointed at the same time that the BOSS DD-6 let me down. I have the opportunity to return my DL-4 to the store I bought it from for in-store credit ,but I guess I'll just wait until my DL-4 craps out on me, then probably go and pick up a DD-20, but until then the DL-4 is my delay pedal.

Or maybe I should pick up the DD-20 and A+B them??? Hmmmm.....


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

path09en said:


> I am a huge fan of BOSS/Roland products, but I've never tried the DD-20. I have the Line6 DL-4 through my '85 MESA/Boogie MarkIII and it sounds FANTASTIC!!! I read a lot of forums, reviews, etc. about poor reliability issues with the DL-4, but I think I'm just going to stick with it for now for its 'musicality' (i doubt it's a word, but what the heck!) and versatility.
> 
> I tried the DD-6 and man was it sterile!?!?!. I was quite surprised and disappointed at the same time that the BOSS DD-6 let me down. I have the opportunity to return my DL-4 to the store I bought it from for in-store credit ,but I guess I'll just wait until my DL-4 craps out on me, then probably go and pick up a DD-20, but until then the DL-4 is my delay pedal.
> 
> Or maybe I should pick up the DD-20 and A+B them??? Hmmmm.....


Alright,

I exchanged my DL-4 for the BOSS DD-20 Giga Delay (Got some money back too!..woo hoo!). Long story short...I am much happier with the BOSS DD-20! I'm not dissing the DL-4 because it _is_ an awesome delay unit. I just didn't have it long enough to experience any physical defects mentioned in previous threads. The DD-20 is solid, versatile and more bang for the buck. For those on the fence, I would highly recommend trying both before making your decision.

I made mine...DD-20 all the way to the bank folks!!!:rockon:


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought my DL4 new about 3 years ago and I have never had a single issue with it. I take fairly good care of my stuff, but I figure it's just common sense mostly. They are great, versatile delay pedals; I have no complaints.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

taken said:


> I bought my DL4 new about 3 years ago and I have never had a single issue with it. I take fairly good care of my stuff, but I figure it's just common sense mostly. They are great, versatile delay pedals; I have no complaints.



...they are great pedals but, just to be clear, the reliability issues are not related to common sense, but to line six quality control issues, which are well documented.

for the record, i had only minor problems with my dl4 over a period of about three years, but it was starting to screw up so i managed to ditch it in favour of the dd20 before it was too late.

-dh


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

So you returned the DL4 that you paid $225 for and got a DD-20 AND got money back ? Did Boss reduce the price of the DD-20 or was it used ?


----------



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

My DL-4 has been having those reliability issues as of late. It changes presets automatically, switches are sticky, and sometimes doesn't respond to my tapping.

I'm returning it to my local LM with hopes to exchange it or send it away for repair. 

As far as sound is concerned, the DL-4 has been fine and it's intended function seems great to get the job/gig done.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

valen said:


> So you returned the DL4 that you paid $225 for and got a DD-20 AND got money back ? Did Boss reduce the price of the DD-20 or was it used ?


...no, i bought the dl4 used, and got back the purchase price when i sold it, to an employee of l&m, incidentally. i bought a brand new dd20 from kaos music in toronto. can't recall the price, but i didn't over-pay.

the *only* downside is that the dl4's modulated delay is more "musical" than the boss.

-dh


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Have any of you guys tried the Line 6 Echo Park? I've read that it is better, cheaper, and much smaller than the DL-4. 

TG


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> Have any of you guys tried the Line 6 Echo Park? I've read that it is better, cheaper, and much smaller than the DL-4.


Don't know about saying it's better, but definitely noisier.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

That is the one negative I've heard about the pedal, but it seems that only some are noisy and others are quiet. Perhaps a bad batch went out or Line 6 may have revised the circuit . . .

TG




Chito said:


> Don't know about saying it's better, but definitely noisier.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

DD-20 would be my choice and if I was gonna spend more, i'd look at the new Eventide delay or the Damage Control Time line but these things are worth some serious coin.


----------

